
Apple Watch Scooped Up Over Half the Smartwatch Market in 2015 - Jerry2
http://techcrunch.com/2016/01/13/apple-watch-scooped-up-over-half-the-smartwatch-market-in-2015/
======
MBCook
Note that Apple doesn't usually release sales numbers, so this is based on an
analyst's estimates.

Remember when an analyst predicted the watch had failed and only sold like
50,000 units shortly after launch and Apple said it was in the millions?

Have any other smart watch makers actually released sales numbers?

I'd be willing to guess the real percentage is much higher than that.

